# externships orlando



## madgoose (Oct 20, 2004)

hey everyone,

I'm wondering if anyone has any feedback or suggestions for places that specialize in cakes here in orlando, the externships are only 2 months long although i would hope to be kept on afterwards but i'm looking for a place that i would gain the most knowledge and experience in this short amount of time.

thanks


----------



## chefdan09 (Oct 6, 2005)

ouch, i lived in orlando during my stint in culinary school (orlando culinary academy) and there arent alot of nice places to work unless your gonna get into the theme park buisness.


----------



## madgoose (Oct 20, 2004)

yeah you're telling me, i go to oca now and it seems they keep trying to push us in the direction of theme parks or hotels and that's not really where i want to be i want to be in a place where i can learn new techniques and practice with cakes


----------



## siserilla (May 14, 2005)

how do you like oca? i almost went there but decided to go to cia instead.


----------

